# Can anyone help with a discount code for Brittany Ferries?



## farmergiles55 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, wondering if anyone could help with a discount code for Brittany ferries, we are going in our motorhome to Spain, for xmas and new year, Portsmouth to bilbao. Just wondering if there was any code where I could get something off the overall price of the ferry.......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

F8G493

Ray.


----------



## farmergiles55 (Jan 28, 2010)

*thank you!!*

Thank you for your quick reply, will give it ago now 

All booked, thank you for the saving!!


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

S0016R 

feel free to pm me if theres any problem.


frank.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can you enlighten us as to what the cost of the crossing is (and what you saved ?? ) 

Thanks


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

if you use the discount code you will get 10 per cent discount off your ferry crossing,i cant tell you what the cost will be as you pay on the size of your van,time of crossing etc.
but you can get an online quote very easily.
try your quote without putting the discount code in,get your toal cost.
then do it again entering the discount code,and you will get your exact discount.
hope this helps. frank.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Is it OK to use the codes referred to above? Are there any problems or conditions I should know about.

Thanks,


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You are welcome to use ours which we KNOW works;

F85632

If you need any more help feel free to PM me,

Dave


----------

